# Thoughts on this?



## Detoff (Apr 23, 2007)

I took this series yesterday and combined them as such tonight... comments? criticism? :thumbup: :thumbdown: ?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 24, 2007)

I like it, but it's dark


----------



## Tyson (Apr 24, 2007)

I think it looks great!


----------

